Ask HN: What are your favorite tech sites besides HN? - polalavik
======
Malp
I'm very partial Ars Technica- they cover a fairly diverse amount of content
with plenty of insight, and have led to lots of TIL moments

~~~
incomplete
i'll second that!

------
hazz99
[https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/) for people
working on startups/sideprojects/businesses, typically without VC funding.

~~~
hguhghuff
Yes indiehackers is becoming what HN used to be .... a community where there
was a focus on tech entrepreneurship.

~~~
hazz99
I love it -- I find posting on HN a bit daunting for some reason, but IH is
small, personal, and very friendly. Good mix of technical- and non-technical
people, too.

------
spodek
Low Tech Magazine:
[http://www.lowtechmagazine.com](http://www.lowtechmagazine.com).

There's no tech like low tech.

Also Slashdot.

------
mlinksva
[https://lwn.net/](https://lwn.net/)

------
ElCapitanMarkla
More an aggregator - [http://serializer.io/#/](http://serializer.io/#/)

------
ctruelson
Less on the technical side, but I really enjoy browsing the products & stories
at indiehackers.com/products.

------
lev99
Tom's Hardware: [https://www.tomshardware.com/](https://www.tomshardware.com/)

I consult this website before most tech purchases. I trust them.

------
jonbaer
[https://datatau.com](https://datatau.com)

[https://quantumweekly.com](https://quantumweekly.com)

------
cyberpip
[https://www.phoronix.com/](https://www.phoronix.com/) via RSS feed

------
y_molodtsov
[http://macstories.net](http://macstories.net) for Apple coverage — usually
really deep, found a lot of apps there.

------
dalfonso
[https://www.techmeme.com/](https://www.techmeme.com/)

------
namaljayathunga
[https://dzone.com/](https://dzone.com/)

------
O_H_E
[https://hackaday.com](https://hackaday.com)

------
twiceaday
[http://anandtech.com](http://anandtech.com)

------
syrup89
[https://5things.xyz](https://5things.xyz)

------
amorphid
Tech focused subreddits.

------
lamchob
nextplatform.com

------
hguhghuff
Reddit/r/programming

Reddit/r/startups

------
asdsa5325
IEEE Spectrum

------
undoware
Slashdot :3

~~~
undoware
But you have to rewind it to about 1998

~~~
sshine
It was pretty good on April 1, 2006:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=slashdot+april+fools+omg+pon...](https://www.google.com/search?q=slashdot+april+fools+omg+ponies&tbm=isch)

------
joshka
[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs)

------
hprotagonist
freenode.

